# Bosemani Rainbow fry maybe!?!?!?



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2008)

Hi guys,

Yesterday I took away my moss wall from my main tank and put all the moss in my shrimp tank, then I noticed out of the moss some fry were poping out. I did wash the moss in a bucket a few times and flushed the water down the toilet, so who knows how many were in there, I have counted about 9-10 in my shrimp tank.

The only question is what can it be??? I only have ottos, harlequin rasboras and bosemani rainbows in the tank, I was thinking ottos like Clark had earlier but then don't swim like Ottos, and mainly swim at the surface of the water.

I managed to get one in a photo, they are so tiny that is almost impossible to focus them, they must be at most 3-4mm long.







Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Garuf (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

Almost certainly the rainbows, the fry are the same in body shape as my rainbow fry and the fact they lay sticky eggs and the fry stay at the water surfaces all point towards rainbow fry.
Don't change your water for 3 weeks and match the temperature as all rainbow fry don't like change at all.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

Thanks Garuf, never knew that rainbows breed in captivity. They are in my shrimp tank now without any predators and constant water temp of about 25Âºc.


----------



## Garuf (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

Yeah, rainbows are some of the easiest fish to breed once you have good water quality. The fact you have moss is only even more of an incentive for them.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

They are the cutest thing! I would have said it's the Harlequins but Garuf seems to have sorted this.


----------



## Garuf (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

Harlequins are black water fish as best I know and are pretty difficult to breed. I suggest rainbows because the fry I had were Identical and I know how prolific they can be without you even knowing.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

It would be great if they were Rainbows... Keep us posted LD!


----------



## Behold (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I managed to get one in a photo, they are so tiny that is almost impossible to focus them, they must be at most 3-4mm long.



I thought it was quite a good shot really....


----------



## Luketendo (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

Yeah I was going to agree actually it does look a bit like a rainbow kind of.


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

Well done on the Bosemani's, i have heard they are 1 of the hardest rainbow species to breed.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Unidentified fry?!?!?!?*

Thanks guys, I will keep you posted on their progress


----------



## Garuf (2 Dec 2008)

have you got anything to feed them with? they have particularly small mouths. 
If you search my threads on the planted tank I got some really good advice that meant I kept well over half of my fry.


----------



## Garuf (2 Dec 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/ ... x-fry.html


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Dec 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> have you got anything to feed them with? they have particularly small mouths.
> If you search my threads on the planted tank I got some really good advice that meant I kept well over half of my fry.



Nothing better than feeding them with Spirulina


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jan 2009)

A couple of months later I have 4 that survived in the shrimp tank, I have seem one of the larger ones eat some of the newborn shrimplets so they will have to go into the main tank, just worried their parents will eat them, should I be?

Managed to get one okish, they move so fast and being so tiny still hard to focus them properly with such a small space for the shot.






They are starting to show the colours nicely and can for sure say they are Rainbows 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Thomas McMillan (24 Jan 2009)

How large are they now? That's the thing that'll determine whether they're food or not for the parents.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> How large are they now? That's the thing that'll determine whether they're food or not for the parents.


Still less than a centimeter


----------



## Thomas McMillan (25 Jan 2009)

They'll most likely get eaten then... In saying that, I have had Guppy fry survive with just a little bit of plant cover/surface cover in a tank with Danios, Gouramis and such.

I personally wouldn't put them in there yet even though they are eating the shrimp. You might be able to just setup like a 10gal just to grow them out? If you do put them in though, you never know. They might just dissappear and arrive again in a few months as adults.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Jan 2009)

Buy a small clearseal tank one of the Â£15 12" ones as a nursery. small filter small heater.

Then use it as a nursery just when needed (using water from your main tank to fill it) or an excuse for a small scape!!!! 

AC


----------



## Garuf (25 Jan 2009)

My experience says that they're safe with the adults as long as the adults mouth is smaller than their mouths. Rainbows aren't especially hungry for their own fry like livebearers are. I'd still be temped to have a small grow out tank though, it'd be much better since you can monitor their progress more closely.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jan 2009)

Rainbows have small throats, like discus so they tend not to eat fry


----------



## Nick16 (25 Jan 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Buy a small clearseal tank one of the Â£15 12" ones as a nursery. small filter small heater.
> 
> Then use it as a nursery just when needed (using water from your main tank to fill it) or an excuse for a small scape!!!!
> 
> AC



yeah, itl turn into a scape anyway i bet. itl be "oh this will do him nice and simple" then itl be gravel, plants, ferts.....


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Jan 2009)

Thats the excuse I am using 

AC


----------



## gratts (25 Jan 2009)

Well done on the fry mate 
I moved mine into the main tank when they were 1.5-2cm and apart from the odd chase the adults didn't bother them, and they're now growing nicely!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2009)

I have now moved 3 of the fry, only left one behind that is still very small in comparisson to the others and they are doing fine  the cherries that got caught in the net at the same time were not so lucky, the adult Bosemani soon took care of them, oh well ....


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Mar 2009)

Just an update, after the fry being in the tank for a few weeks the Adult Rainbows decided to eat them, saw the female eat the last one yesterday


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Mar 2009)

Ahh that's such a shame!


----------



## gratts (2 Mar 2009)

How bizarre!   
I put mine in at a smaller size and all they got was a quick chase around the tank  :?


----------

